

What it means to be a hacker (2008) - chiquita
http://www.nettime.org/Lists-Archives/nettime-l-0802/msg00027.html

======
patrickk
It's not just the Dutch and Germans who owe these guys thanks, we Irish do
too, as our moronic government tried to bring in very similar e-voting
machines to our shores also:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_voting_in_Ireland>

Sticking it to the man, making a great political statement & protecting
democracy, educating the less-technically literate, utilising their technical
skills for the greater good... Mr. Gonggrijp, I would buy a hat so I could
take it off to you, sir.

------
metamemetics
At least in Europe the CEOs of electronic voting machine manufacturers aren't
top campaign contributors for those on the ballot:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diebold#Controversy>

------
rick_2047
This is perhaps one of the most profound explanations I have ever read of what
a hacker is and does. It describes how everything you may learn about
technology is going to impact your's and everyone else's life in the coming
years.

I like the point he made about politics. With electronic voting, technology
has infiltrated the roots of democracy. It's high time we started taking
Computer Aptitude tests for our high officials, perhaps make a Computer
Security department in every countries Defense mechanism (this is much more
important now that cyber attacks by different countries are coming to the
surface.)

The other more subtle message is about leadership. His notion of _If you don't
like the news; go make some of your own_ is perhaps the most inspiring
leadership quote I have ever read. His description of how every skill (hacker
or not) is important in organizing such a campaign.

PS: Slightly off topic, if you wanna know what the other end of the spectrum
for this type of an essay will be, try out what I was watching exactly before
I read this -->

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkLtXfsPqVQ>

